# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธีสานกระเป๋าจากเส้นพลาสติก

## fullyi24

วันนี้มี วิธีการสานกระเป๋าจากเส้นพลาสติกสาน (หรือบางคนอาจจะเรียกว่า “สายรัดกล่อง” 
แต่สมัยนี้จะมีการผลิตขึ้นมาใหม่ให้บางขึ้นและสีสดใสน่าใช้) ที่แสนจะง่ายดาย 
และไม่ได้ซับซ้อนอะไรเลย สิ่งของก็หาซื้อได้ทั่วไป เริ่ม
ทำทำกันเลยดีกว่าค่ะ
สัดส่วนกระเป๋า 11x23x30cm. (กxยxส)
เครื่องไม้เครื่องมือในการทำกระเป๋า
-เส้นพลาสติกสาน 12มม.
-กรรไกร
-สายวัด
ก่อนอื่นเราก็ต้องตัดเส้นพลาสติกกันก่อน โดยจะมีทั้งหมด 5ชุดด้วยกัน
1. เส้นตั้ง ตัดเส้นพลาสติกยาว 120ซม.  9เส้น
2. เส้นนอน ตัดเส้นพลาสติกยาว 110ซม.  15เส้น
3. เส้นสาน  ตัดเส้นพลาสติกยาว 100ซม.  25เส้น
4. เส้นเก็บขอบปาก ตัดเส้นพลาสติกยาว 150ซม.  1เส้น
5. หูกระเป๋า เส้นกลาง ตัดยาว 100ซม. 1เส้น , เส้นไขว้  ตัดยาว 120ซม.  2เส้น
ถัดจากนั้นก็มาถึงวิธีการการสาน เราจะสาน
ส่วนของก้นกระเป๋าก่อน โดยเริ่มจากจัดเส้นตั้ง ทั้ง 9เส้นให้ชิดกัน หันปลายเส้นเข้าหาตัว(ควรหาแผ่นไม้หรือหนังสือ มาวางทับ
ปลายเส้นพลาสติก เพื่อไม่ให้เส้นดีด) แล้วนำเส้นนอน มาสานขัดกับเส้นตั้ง โดยการยก1เว้น1 สานสลับกันไปเรื่อยๆ จนหมดทั้ง 15เส้น 
ย้ำให้เส้นตั้งชิดกัน ส่วนเส้นนอนไม่ต้องชิดกันมาก เสร็จแล้วหาจุดกึ่งกลางทำให้ปลายเส้นพลาสติกเท่าเทียมกันทั้ง 2ด้าน หากเรากลัวว่าเส้นที่สานไว้
แล้วจะหลุด ให้พับเส้นที่อยู่ล่างขึ้นมาสอดไว้ จะช่วยล็อคเส้นไม่ให้หลุดได้
เมื่อเราได้ส่วนของก้นกระเป๋ามาแล้ว หลังจากนั้นก็เริ่มสานส่วนของตัว
กระเป๋ากัน ให้สานจากฝั่งเส้นนอน (หันปลายเส้นนอนเข้าหาตัว) นับเส้นนอนจากขวาไปซ้าย ให้สานจากเส้นที่ 1ไปถึงเส้นที่ 10 
(เลยกึ่งกลางของกระเป๋าไปหน่อยนึง) สานขึ้นไปเรื่อยๆ จนหมดทั้ง 25เส้น  ส่วนปากกระเป๋า ให้พับเส้นด้านในออกมาสอดไว้ทุกเส้น ทีนี้เราก็สานไปรอบๆทั้งใบจนครบทุกเส้น (ระหว่างที่สานไปรอบๆ ให้หมั่นดึงเส้นสานบ่อยๆ เพื่อให้กระเป๋าแน่น) แล้วสอดเส้นสานทับ
กันประมาณ4-5ช่อง ทุกเส้นแล้วดึงให้แน่น จากนั้นใช้เส้นเก็บขอบปาก มาสอดตามช่องที่เราพับไว้ตั้งแต่เบื้องต้นบนปากกระเป๋า ให้ครบทุกช่อง เมื่อครบแล้วให้พับเส้นที่เหลือลงมาทับเส้นเก็บขอบปากอีกครั้ง จนครบทุกเส้น เสร็จแล้วดึงเส้นที่พับให้ปากกระเป๋าดูเรียบเสมอกันทั้งใบแล้วสอดปลายลงมาประมาณครึ่งใบแล้วตัดออกให้สวยงาม ห้ามเห็นปลายเส้นโผล่ออกมานอกตัวงาน
แล้วมาถึงขึ้นตอนการทำหู ใช้ทั้งหมด 3 เส้น โดยพับเส้นไขว้ด้านบนไปใต้เส้นหลักแล้วพับเส้นไขว้ด้านล่าง ประกบให้เท่ากัน พับไปเรื่อยๆความยาว 35 cm. 
กรรมวิธีสุดท้ายใส่หูกระเป๋า สอดเส้นของหูกระเป๋าทั้งสามเส้นลงไปในช่องของปากกระเป๋า โดยจะให้แคบหรือกว้างก็ตามใจเราได้เลย
เส้นตรงกลางสอดลงมาถึงก้นประเป๋าแล้วตลบเส้นทำเป็นดอกเพื่อความแข็งแรงของหูกระเป๋า
ส่วนเส้นไข้วที่เหลืออีก 2 เส้น พับตลบออกไปด้านข้าง เพื่อทำเป็นดอกให้สวยงาม ตัดเส้นเก็บงานให้เรียบร้อย
เราก็ได้กระเป๋าจากเส้นพลาสติกสวยๆ ไว้ใช้เองแล้วคะ

----------


## fullyi24

เส้นพลาสติกสาน

----------


## fullyi24

เส้นพลาสติกสาน

----------

